# Default option needs 1.8G texlive



## ronaldlees (Mar 18, 2016)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64 release candidate, and subsequently used ports to build Linrad (a very small ham program).

The build needed audio/portaudio, which has a dependency on devel/doxygen, which then wanted to build print/texlive-texmf (for which the source tarball is 1.8G).

comms/linrad -> audio/portaudio -> devel/doxygen -> print/tex-formats -> print/texlive-texmf


Normally, Linrad takes two minutes to build.   Print/texlive-texmf takes a *long* time to download.  Are the options really defaulting to a full texlive-texmf installation,  or am I doing something wrong?

Edited 09/10/2016:   I must correct the statement made above (about the portaudio dependency).  The `linrad` program is NOT dependent on portaudio.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2016)

Why not turn off the DOXYGEN option?


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 18, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Why not turn off the doxygen option?



True, I could do that, but a lot of ports want it.  Is it really wanting the full TexLive?  I guess I could dig through the port files to see...

That 1.8G file always causes a time-out on my connection ...


----------



## kpa (Mar 18, 2016)

We really should get subpackages where the -devel and -doc subpackages would be optional but recommended installs. This is basically how it's handled in Debian Linux.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 18, 2016)

Fortunately, I had a copy of texlive-texmf...tar.xz, left over from my last math/sagemath installation.  So, it wasn't so bad for me.  But, if this is happening for everyone ... seems not so good.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2016)

The default for audio/portaudio is off.


```
DOXYGEN=off: Install API documentation (requires DOCS)
```


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 18, 2016)

I wonder what's going on.  I didn't change any options at all ...  so it must be another package dep.

_Edit:_

   Ok, it's comms/rtl-sdr that's requiring devel/doxygen

 My bad.  :-(  

My solution is to compile comms/linrad without rtl-sdr, since it's not needed for my purposes anyway.


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 18, 2016)

I think you should set devel/doxygen's LATEX and DOCS options to off.

(Off: I ran similar cases, print/texlive-texmf is too big and in many cases is useless. One possibility is split print/texlive-texmf into subpackages but as I know the maintainer, hrs doesn't want)


----------



## kpa (Mar 18, 2016)

uzsolt said:


> I think you should set devel/doxygen's `LATEX` and `DOCS` options to off.
> 
> (Off: I ran similar cases, texlive-texmf is too big and in many cases is useless. One possibility is split texlive-texmf into subpackages but as I know the maintainer, hrs doesn't want)



He definitely wants the them but the subpackages (subports is maybe a better word) are not yet implemented in the ports infrastructure. Note, subpackages is not the same thing as master/slave ports.


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, the subports is a better word 
I saw some year ago in ArchLinux (when I used it): Arch/TeXLive subpackages and if you check the texmf-specific parts (so not the binaries) can see that all packages are individual packages (not "subpackages"): for example texlive-science/PKGBUILD (and they splitted up the 1.xGb texmf-source too).
I think this method (idea) isn't bad practice - at least better than download-extract-package more than 1Gb.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 20, 2016)

For math/sage, it seems I end up with huge files either way I choose to install it:

_Sources:_


1.8G  texlive-20150523-texmf.tar.xz
465M sage-6.7.tar.gz

_".txz" Packages:_


617M texlive-20150523-texmf.txz
1.2G sage-math-6.7.txz

It seems that installing with packages saves about .5G.   Either way, these packages are by far the biggest things in FreeBSD ports, AFAIK.  Is there anything bigger?

So, yes, I'd be in favor of a breakup.


----------



## getopt (Mar 20, 2016)

Some days ago Poudriere got stuck with a fetch/runaway error on  print/texlive-texmf. The build of several hundred builds was endangered getting lost as completing the repository failed.

WTF is drawing in this? I did not know, had to enter the build-jail manually for cleaning up.

The culprit was finally identified by adding editors/abiword to a bulk list.

I'm still not willing to accept, that there are intentionally ports on the tree with a size of more than a GB that gets drawn in. I believe that no developer could be that insane to do such a stupidity. Clear words, have to be spoken.

From a security view such events could be used as an attack on the ports tree causing failing to build urgent updates and more.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 20, 2016)

Today I was installing a fresh FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64 RC1, and then wireshark (of all things) - and managed to get the "big kahuna" download:   texlive-20150523-texmf

Not sure what the chain of dependencies is, but again, I was accepting only defaults ...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2016)

Lots of doc things use TeX.  Some of this might be avoidable by turning off DOCS or DOXYGEN port options.


----------



## getopt (Mar 21, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Some of this might be avoidable by turning off DOCS or DOXYGEN port options.


That does not take away the problem which is that there are insane defaults. Defaults should not produce avoidable trouble.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2016)

That's an issue to take up with the port maintainer.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 21, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Lots of doc things use TeX.  Some of this might be avoidable by turning off DOCS or DOXYGEN port options.



Good idea. As a short term solution, I'll do just that.


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 21, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Some of this might be avoidable by turning off DOCS or DOXYGEN port options.


Or turn off the DOCS and LATEX options in devel/doxygen. I think there are few ports that generate their docs with `latex` directly. Not exact solution but it shows an approximate number:

```
$ find /usr/ports/ -name Makefile | xargs grep -w TEX | wc -l
  23
```


----------



## marino (Mar 21, 2016)

Exactly.  That's why for dports I set colord and colord-gtk MANPAGES options to OFF by default.  I've been meaning to let kwm@ know in case he wants to do the same for FreeBSD.


----------

